# Snow rollers 3-22-18



## legalskier (Mar 26, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/86kj22/snow_rollers_formed_this_week_in_nj_when_the_wind/

_"[Snow rollers] occurs when snow, moist enough to be cohesive, is picked  up by wind blowing down a slope and rolled onward and downward until it  either becomes too large or the ground levels off too much for the wind  to propel it farther. Snow rollers vary in size from very small  cylinders to some as large as 1.5 meters long and more than 2 meters in  circumference."_


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2018)

That's really cool! Thanks for posting.


----------

